# New car.........again!!!!!!



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Having quickly realised the Jeep was an impulse buy and it needing a fair amount of work underneath I decided that something that does everything well and cheap to run, sooooooo here I present a 2013 62 plate Golf 1.4 tsi, 30 quid tax instead of 340 on the Jeep and slightly cheaper insurance and i hope more mpg.

Today was a clean up to see what I'm dealing with, pre washed with autoglanz spritzer, I have to thank the members on here for recommending this stuff it's so much better that regular snow foam, washed with mystic bubble and spent about 40 minutes getting the crappy tyre shine off with almost neat surfex. Finished off with a coat of colly 845 to give it a little protection over the winter and some stones invisible glass with repellant on the glass.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bagged yourself a bargain there Pete and looks in mint condition. Bet you can't wait until next spring for it's full detail. :detailer:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Watch out for the timing chain tensioner on these, a rattle on start up is the give away.

I had one FVWSH from new and VW were not interested, never again.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Bagged yourself a bargain there Pete and looks in mint condition. Bet you can't wait until next spring for it's full detail. :detailer:


Hope so, the wheels have white worm so going to wheelmania tomorrow to seenif I can get them sorted


The happy goat said:


> Watch out for the timing chain tensioner on these, a rattle on start up is the give away.
> 
> I had one FVWSH from new and VW were not interested, never again.


Cheers mate I'll keep an ear out,might be something I get done before it happens


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats again :thumb::lol:

Mk7 Golfs are prone to chip very easily. So don't be to worried if yours is the same, inc cracks from the roofline into the tailgate area.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice :thumb: 

Enjoy your new motor and hopefully lasts a little longer…


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Until the next car…in about 4 weeks 

Enjoy


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have fun pete 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I was gong to buy a Golf with the same engine until I found of all the dumb things that could be done the back seats didn't fold down flat.

My hobby at the time needed the flat bed.

Anyhow I hope it goes okay.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Here we go again, love it :lol:

I like that one Pete. Silver is easier than black too to look after.
Cheap tax is nice :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Rappy said:


> Congrats again :thumb:
> 
> Mk7 Golfs are prone to chip very easily. So don't be to worried if yours is the same, inc cracks from the roofline into the tailgate area.


Cheers mate I'll keep an eye out


Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your new motor and hopefully lasts a little longer…


Fingers crossed lol


MDC250 said:


> Until the next car…in about 4 weeks
> 
> Enjoy


That long!!!!


pt1 said:


> Have fun pete
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Started buying goodies already 


Andy from Sandy said:


> I was gong to buy a Golf with the same engine until I found of all the dumb things that could be done the back seats didn't fold down flat.
> 
> My hobby at the time needed the flat bed.
> 
> Anyhow I hope it goes okay.


Yeah it would have been handy found flat but hopefully won't need to put the seats down too often


SarahAnn said:


> Here we go again, love it
> 
> I like that one Pete. Silver is easier than black too to look after.
> Cheap tax is nice :thumb:


Cheers, yeah cleaning it was a joy, took half the time of the Jeep


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

OK so first mod if you can call it that is changing the dipped lights to the halfords 200% ones, they made a massive difference on the Jeep and after driving it last night quickly realised they aren't the brightest, no pics obviously but an easyish job and all sorted for the winter mornings and nights


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Going from a Jeep to a small, silver car with £30 tax and 800,000 mpg...

It's what all the cool kids are doing these days.. good luck with yours! 

:thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

That looks tidy.

Silver cars are the easiest to look after IMO. They don't show swirls so bad and seem to stay looking clean more than others. My wife had a silver Honda for years until it got swapped to a black Skoda which I wish from a paint point of view never happened.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Going from a Jeep to a small, silver car with £30 tax and 800,000 mpg...
> 
> It's what all the cool kids are doing these days.. good luck with yours!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cuey


RS3 said:


> That looks tidy.
> 
> Silver cars are the easiest to look after IMO. They don't show swirls so bad and seem to stay looking clean more than others. My wife had a silver Honda for years until it got swapped to a black Skoda which I wish from a paint point of view never happened.


Yeah it's nice to clean a car that may stay clean for longer than 3 nano seconds


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to see what you buy to replace it in a few weeks :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see what you buy to replace it in a few weeks


Work colleagues are already taking bets


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

How's the golf going Pete? Still got it?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SarahAnn said:


> How's the golf going Pete? Still got it?


:lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Has the ink dried on the V5?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> How's the golf going Pete? Still got it?


For the time being 


Rappy said:


>





Andy from Sandy said:


> Has the ink dried on the V5?


Not yet lol


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Wind deflectors and skoda yeti polished tail pipes installed, starting to look fairly nice, needs debadging next.......


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The happy goat said:


> Watch out for the timing chain tensioner on these, a rattle on start up is the give away.
> 
> I had one FVWSH from new and VW were not interested, never again.


Might be a belt on this ... although with VW there is no telling


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be finding that out soon, there were 2 different engines put into the mk7, as mines an earlier one its probably the chain, gonna get Midlands VW to give it a thorough going over at some point


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah that's a fine looking motor, and great to see your personal touches being added. Loving the Yeti tail pipes!!

Health to enjoy, bud.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Very small update, the petrol flap doesn't always open, well addressed issue on the net so armed with a very sharp Stanley blade cut around 3mm of plastic from the catch which is the part which rubs on the inside of the housing, should be an easy job but ended up almost slicing my finger off, bonus is that I've sorted the issue 

And yes before the comments roll in I do need to give the area a bloody good clean up with surfex


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't get in a flap over it Dave. You just feel fuelish. No more now, I'll cap them.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I can check on the chain/belt tomorrow. 

Have you made sure the AC works ? the compressor fails on these regularly.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I can check on the chain/belt tomorrow.
> 
> Have you made sure the AC works ? the compressor fails on these regularly.


Cheers mate, yeah ac seems to be working, also using a bit of oil but it's booked in for the aac to be looked at so told them to take a look at that too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has it got the original windscreen in ? Does it look like the front bumper has been off or had a knock ? If the radar sensor has been touched or the cameras in the windscreen moved then the ADAS system needs calibrating. We took the front bumper off the mk7.5 not thinking about the sensor behind the badge, it cost us £240 to get someone to recalibrate it.

Your supposed to calibrate the sensor even if the wheel geo is adjusted.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Has it got the original windscreen in ? Does it look like the front bumper has been off or had a knock ? If the radar sensor has been touched or the cameras in the windscreen moved then the ADAS system needs calibrating. We took the front bumper off the mk7.5 not thinking about the sensor behind the badge, it cost us £240 to get someone to recalibrate it.
> 
> Your supposed to calibrate the sensor even if the wheel geo is adjusted.


Windscreen looks original, it worked the first day I had it then a couple of days later when i started the car it came up with a message it was deactivated, hasn't worked since


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Not happy car buggered going in tomorrow tk be looked at, clutch juddering at low revs, high oil consumption and aac not working, fuming


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had the car under 30 days, can I still reject under consumer rights act as they have said they need to check it over first, reading online i can reject anyway but just wanted confirmation


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> I've had the car under 30 days, can I still reject under consumer rights act as they have said they need to check it over first, reading online i can reject anyway but just wanted confirmation


I think you can if they have had the car in for repair and more faults are found.

Speak to Trading Standards for a definite answer and how to word a letter to them to formalise rejection

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

BrummyPete said:


> I've had the car under 30 days, can I still reject under consumer rights act as they have said they need to check it over first, reading online i can reject anyway but just wanted confirmation


I'm pretty sure you are covered. Ensure you get all comms via email/ letter.

I think you need to let the dealer look at it first.

Hth's

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

J306TD said:


> I think you can if they have had the car in for repair and more faults are found.
> 
> Speak to Trading Standards for a definite answer and how to word a letter to them to formalise rejection
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk





Rappy said:


> I'm pretty sure you are covered. Ensure you get all comms via email/ letter.
> 
> Hth's
> 
> Rappy :thumb:


Cheers guys


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Make sure you let the dealer know your rejecting it in writing stating the reasons why.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The happy goat said:


> Make sure you let the dealer know your rejecting it in writing stating the reasons why.


Yeah I've written down the bones of it, am j legally able to just reject it and do they have to accept it, are they likely to play hardball as I guess they don't want to lose money


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just be careful of them getting annoyed with your ‘updates’ on the car.

Seem more than a few dealers try to work out of things due to modifications that have nothing to do with what’s went wrong.

So basically you’ve wrecked your clutch because you changed the tail pipes… :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Just be careful of them getting annoyed with your 'updates' on the car.
> 
> Seem more than a few dealers try to work out of things due to modifications that have nothing to do with what's went wrong.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate yeah I've already removed the wind deflectors and tail pipes, didn't want to give them any reason to mess me around


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh ffs, just what you need. Hope they don't give you grief


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The crank breather can cause issues on these causing oil usage, although we have one of these that keeps coming back, we know its had issues in the past as we can see where people have changed bits and had the sump off, it drives very well apart from its way over on the emissions.

You are within 30 days so they don't have the right to repair you can reject it for a refund, however that doesn't mean they will make it easy.

Personally i wouldn't touch any modernish VW group car, frankly they are very poor.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> oh ffs, just what you need. Hope they don't give you grief


Cheers mate


SteveTDCi said:


> The crank breather can cause issues on these causing oil usage, although we have one of these that keeps coming back, we know its had issues in the past as we can see where people have changed bits and had the sump off, it drives very well apart from its way over on the emissions.
> 
> You are within 30 days so they don't have the right to repair you can reject it for a refund, however that doesn't mean they will make it easy.
> 
> Personally i wouldn't touch any modernish VW group car, frankly they are very poor.


Thanks for the info Steve, I'm just about to phone them for an update so will see what happens


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SteveTDCi said:


> Personally i wouldn't touch any modernish VW group car, frankly they are very poor.


Absolutely spot on, they are so poorly built and unreliable it's crazy, almost ALL of their engines have serious issues that we see week in week out

Wouldn't have one given.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well they have changed a part and the car runs a lot better, nowt wrong with the clutch it appears and they are booking in to sort out the auto cruise as it needs a new part and coding, happy bunny for the moment


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

BrummyPete said:


> Well they have changed a part and the car runs a lot better, nowt wrong with the clutch it appears and they are booking in to sort out the auto cruise as it needs a new part and coding, happy bunny for the moment


Good result mate :thumb:

A big Audi & Porsche fan, inc a few VW's.

For me, general wear & tear. But no worse than any of the other OEMs.

Mrs Rappy, has always had BMW & Mini's. Again she would not switch.

Only the M cars & RS have had huge bills, but to be expected.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

bellguy said:


> Absolutely spot on, they are so poorly built and unreliable it's crazy, almost ALL of their engines have serious issues that we see week in week out
> 
> Wouldn't have one given.


Everyone to their own - my father is on his fourth consecutive new Audi and has never had a single fault or a warranty claim; I had a new Mk6 Golf and a A3 Sportback after that (I only had one warranty claim in 80k miles, no hassle with the dealer or VW).


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

percymon said:


> Everyone to their own - my father is on his fourth consecutive new Audi and has never had a single fault or a warranty claim; I had a new Mk6 Golf and a A3 Sportback after that (I only had one warranty claim in 80k miles, no hassle with the dealer or VW).


Absolutely everyone to their own, I was only stating what we deal with too regularly, most car manufacturers seem to be more unreliable than they used to be as technology in them increases the issues seem to become more frequent, but for most of us in the day to day running of garages we get it all to deal with.
The older VW Audi were very good indeed but I am sorry to say I can NOT say that for many of the newer vehicles.
I love the Audi A5 sportback but wouldn't own one out of warranty.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

bellguy said:


> Absolutely everyone to their own, I was only stating what we deal with too regularly, most car manufacturers seem to be more unreliable than they used to be as technology in them increases the issues seem to become more frequent, but for most of us in the day to day running of garages we get it all to deal with.
> The older VW Audi were very good indeed but I am sorry to say I can NOT say that for many of the newer vehicles.
> I love the Audi A5 sportback but wouldn't own one out of warranty.


I fully understand, these digital instrument clusters and tech like HUDs, radar cruise, self parking will spawn a load of small companies offering repair services , as AK dealer prices will be ludicrous


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

percymon said:


> I fully understand, these digital instrument clusters and tech like HUDs, radar cruise, self parking will spawn a load of small companies offering repair services , as AK dealer prices will be ludicrous


It's the mechanicals that are the issues with current vw products there engines and gearboxes really are very poor.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

SteveTDCi said:


> It's the mechanicals that are the issues with current vw products there engines and gearboxes really are very poor.


Got to be honest and say this is exactly what we are finding too, shame as they make some amazing looking cars.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

You used to buy a German car because you knew it would still be going 20 years later, I don't think you will see many of the new crop in 20 years.

I made the jump to Japanese a few years ago and wouldn’t entertain a German car now.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Feel gutted for my buddy Pete. The car was bought in good faith from a "reputable" dealer. Hopefully it will be sorted. BMW are my favourites, but I'm deep into the whole Jap thing now. It'd take something pretty tasty to test my alleigance.
V.W cars are nice, and I do see the appeal, (esp a mk5 R32) but I'm not convinced of the quality over the offerings from the land of the rising sun.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I'm glad the car has Michelin climate tyres on, I know the Midlands hasn't had the worst of the snow but they dont half make a difference compared to summer tyres


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh ! 

That’s really not the update wanted to read about, although it does sound like the garage are sorting the issues out for you ? 

Hopefully gets resolved and you’re happy with the car again :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Oh !
> 
> That's really not the update wanted to read about, although it does sound like the garage are sorting the issues out for you ?
> 
> Hopefully gets resolved and you're happy with the car again :thumb:


Yeah I've done around 60 miles now and car seems to run better, will see how it goes, hopefully not have to top it up with oil every 5 minutes


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Big update coming, I'm working days so no real time to do these small updates but this has definitely took a different direction to what I thought would happen, will keep you in suspense for a bit longer.......


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh no, he's bought the Jeep back :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

percymon said:


> Oh no, he's bought the Jeep back :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


:lol::lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't keep us in suspense :lol::lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

percymon said:


> Oh no, he's bought the Jeep back :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Not a chance


SarahAnn said:


> Don't keep us in suspense


May be an update by the end of the week


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

He’s got a Picasso! :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> He's got a Picasso!


Lmao, my friend had one, it was shocking on fuel and needed something fixing every month


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

OK so to put you out of your misery..........the car has been returned to the dealer, can't go into too many specifics but dealership have been great and I'm currently driving something a lot different, not sure whether to start a new car thread.

Anyway here she is a Mokka X 2017 with 28k, 1.4t with the auto box, the betters half's dad has had 2 now and always been happy with them so let's see how long this one lasts


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Feb/March I give it till.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

TakDetails said:


> Feb/March I give it till.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That long? :lol::lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a nice one Pete!!!

Right, if you keep your's, I'll keep mine :thumb:
:lol:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Had 4 Mokkas as a company car, they were fantastic to be fair.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

TakDetails said:


> Feb/March I give it till.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That long....


Snowglobe said:


> That long?


You read my mind


SarahAnn said:


> That's a nice one Pete!!!
> 
> Right, if you keep your's, I'll keep mine :thumb:


I'm having cold sweats just thinking about keeping the car lol


cole_scirocco said:


> Had 4 Mokkas as a company car, they were fantastic to be fair.


It's quite nice to drive and comfy, time will tell


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I usually have Vauxhall as a company car and never had a days problem with any of them, my current car is a Honda Civic (as I could have a change) more problems in 3 months than 13 years of Vauxhalls.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh dear, at least the dealer hasn't messed you about. Just out of curiosity was it something to do with VW's lack of reliability and that they build poor quality cars these days ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Oh dear, at least the dealer hasn't messed you about. Just out of curiosity was it something to do with VW's lack of reliability and that they build poor quality cars these days ?


Quite possibly I'm waiting for my money which should be in my account within a few days so I'll divulge a little more once that's sorted


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new car....again :lol:

I give this one until middle of January.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Congrats on the new car....again
> 
> I give this one until middle of January.


Cheers, that maybe pushing it


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The using oil issue has been part of the VW/Audi issue the last few years. My first Audi was a 2007 Audi A4 TDi, was 18 months when I bought it, with 8k miles. Was using a litre of oil every 5k. I bought a 2007 2.0 petrol 3 years ago as a daily runaround. Bought with 80k miles and FSH. Oil consumption can be 200 ml's per 1k miles, or 1 litre per 1k miles. Have a couple of friends with VW Golf's TDI's. 1 has a MK6 with 95k on it...nearly a litre of oil every 1k miles. Other friend has a MK7 Golf, oil consumption varies like my car. Google oil consumption on VW/Audi. Lots of people have left cars outside dealers and walked away.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> Quite possibly I'm waiting for my money which should be in my account within a few days so I'll divulge a little more once that's sorted


Oh okay - fingers crossed the new, new car is better and doesn't give you any issues…

:thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

dreamtheater said:


> The using oil issue has been part of the VW/Audi issue the last few years. My first Audi was a 2007 Audi A4 TDi, was 18 months when I bought it, with 8k miles. Was using a litre of oil every 5k. I bought a 2007 2.0 petrol 3 years ago as a daily runaround. Bought with 80k miles and FSH. Oil consumption can be 200 ml's per 1k miles, or 1 litre per 1k miles. Have a couple of friends with VW Golf's TDI's. 1 has a MK6 with 95k on it...nearly a litre of oil every 1k miles. Other friend has a MK7 Golf, oil consumption varies like my car. Google oil consumption on VW/Audi. Lots of people have left cars outside dealers and walked away.


Totally agree on the above, we have many customers with VW vehicles and most suffer from fairly high oil consumption among many other issues, in the nineties VW were good, but today are not and build quality very hit and miss, I wouldn't be putting my money into a VW car, many of these owners are saying to me when I change it in x amount of time, never again anything VW.
Most garage owners etc will see this, it's unavoidable I'm afraid.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

How much did you get for the Mokka P/x? What you driving now?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> How much did you get for the Mokka P/x? What you driving now?


Well........ I still have the mokka, for the time being lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

BrummyPete said:


> Well........ I still have the mokka, for the time being lol


Happy to hear it, is it treating you well?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Happy to hear it, is it treating you well?


Loving it, fuel economy isn't the best but its bearable, comfy and easy to drive, going to Newcastle next week for a few days so gonna give it a good run, it's 220 miles each way


----------

